# Hoodie construction



## Urbanwolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm planning to add ears to a hoodie, because hot topic does have a hoodie but i despise twlight. I'm just wondering is anyone know how to make a decent looking ears on a hoodie?

Some jackets that have ears that i have seen don't really look all that great. and i can't really find a good "reference" to base my ears off of.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 22, 2010)

You could carve some ears out of foam or wire and then cover them with the same material as your hoodie. Then you could sew the ears onto the top of the hoodie?

*shrug*


----------



## Urbanwolf (Mar 22, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> You could carve some ears out of foam or wire and then cover them with the same material as your hoodie. Then you could sew the ears onto the top of the hoodie?
> 
> *shrug*



my first attempt of creating ears i used no wire or foam. they were ok. plus i travel a lot and wire is a no-no for air travel.

i was thinking on tips about how big i should make them and such >w<


----------



## quayza (Mar 22, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> You could carve some ears out of foam or wire and then cover them with the same material as your hoodie. Then you could sew the ears onto the top of the hoodie?
> 
> *shrug*



Hmm would you happen to know a place that has descent dragon horns? Would like to put them on my hoodie or should i just make them? Not good in that area just yet.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Mar 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hmm would you happen to know a place that has descent dragon horns? Would like to put them on my hoodie.



you could maybe use light weight foam or hollow tube of some sort.

i have no idea if places sell things like that.


----------



## quayza (Mar 22, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> you could maybe use light weight foam or hollow tube of some sort.
> 
> i have no idea if places sell things like that.



Sounds good.


----------



## Lyrihl (Mar 22, 2010)

Quayza, you could try carving really stiff pool noodles.

I think putting regular wolf ears on a hoodie and not putting a base in them would be alright. Unless it's going to have _reeeeaaally_ long, not-bunny ears, it should be fine.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

..They're selling Twilight hoodies with ears on them at Hot Topic???


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..They're selling Twilight hoodies with ears on them at Hot Topic???



yes.


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..They're selling Twilight hoodies with ears on them at Hot Topic???



My firend bought a non-Twilight fuzzy wolf ears hat from Hot topic, it's kind of neat.

I'd look on the mainsite if anyone has earhat tutorials, and just follow those general instructions for your hoodie.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Mar 23, 2010)

DrakonicKnight said:


> yes.



and i refuse to buy them...one because it has a half naked guy on the front..and two its twilight. (i have read all the books..and Stephanie mayers is a horrible writer)


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/LicensedGear/NewMoon/Twilight-New-Moon-Wolf-Thing-Hoodie-225978.jsp
Despite it being Twifail. 
It's actually good reference for the sizing. :V
Sorta typical wolf/cat sized ears.. Something like that xD

Haaa.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG, are you stalking me? I have been trying to do the same thing, but I have to get a hoodie of the right color XD


----------



## Lyrihl (Mar 23, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Twifail


 I think you mean Twatlight.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 23, 2010)

Lyrihl said:


> I think you mean Twatlight.



Or that :V


----------



## Urbanwolf (Mar 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> OMG, are you stalking me? I have been trying to do the same thing, but I have to get a hoodie of the right color XD



Or maybe you are stalking me. O_O XD


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

Even though twilight has totally destroyed your ear thread, why not sit around with some sample fabric or some paper with your hoodie.

Lay it on in front of you on a table, the floor, whatever, flat surface, and then take the paper or sample fabric and cut out "ear shapes" and lay them next to the hoodie... remember to take in account that the ears wont go on the "back" of the head part of the hood itself, but more like, in the middle to far back.. .special area i have no name for. lol.

After youve lain your hoodie out, cut out several ear shapes and laid them next to the hoodie, you can then proceed to cut out the actual fabric and just sew on the ears... or make a head band thats removeable... i know walmart sells those little velcro dots that might come in really handy.. for quick and easy removal.

Anyway, after youve gotten what you believe is the right ear shape, just put the hoodie on and put the ears up on your head and view yourself in the mirror... with the ears "on".
That way, before you sew or velcro them on, youll be able to see exactly 'where' to put them.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Mar 25, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Even though twilight has totally destroyed your ear thread, why not sit around with some sample fabric or some paper with your hoodie.
> 
> Lay it on in front of you on a table, the floor, whatever, flat surface, and then take the paper or sample fabric and cut out "ear shapes" and lay them next to the hoodie... remember to take in account that the ears wont go on the "back" of the head part of the hood itself, but more like, in the middle to far back.. .special area i have no name for. lol.
> 
> ...



Thanks. i already have the fabric that i'm working on. i decided to use faux fur. anyways i was thinking more of the overall shape since when i try to cut it its very cat-like rather than wolf


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 25, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> Thanks. i already have the fabric that i'm working on. i decided to use faux fur. anyways i was thinking more of the overall shape since when i try to cut it its very cat-like rather than wolf



Have you tried doing a google search for "wolf ears" ?

Maybe you can sit around with a bunch of scratch paper and figure it out that way.

Although, I do believe a lot of furry things like that, make the cat ears more round at the top, and dogs are more to a point.. triangles... 

Did a quick google anyway.. heres something interesting...






From: http://niralis.blogspot.com/

or this:




From: http://calgarycosplay.deviantart.com/art/Cosplay-Aviator-Wolf-Ear-Hat-146887163


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 27, 2010)

That's rather helpful :3
I'm kinda interested in doing a pandacat hoodie now xD
...

Although <<; I can't sew..


----------

